# Twisted tea



## scummy1990 (Oct 10, 2014)

Seems to be the go to for oogles nowadays... What's ur guys thoughts on it I find it to be pretty good also I thought this was a new beverage lol but I looked it up and it says founded in 2001 has this always been around or am I just retarded?


----------



## Mongo (Oct 11, 2014)

I know it wasn't on the west coast up until a couple of years ago or at least I never saw it. First time I saw the stuff was in Ohio in 2010. It's definitely an improvement over four Loko.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 11, 2014)

Mongo said:


> It's definitely an improvement over four Loko.



no doubt! four loko makes me wanna fight cops.

but yeah, i've definitely noticed an uptick in the consumption of twisted tea not only in street kids but in the general poor as well. i think it's just one of those things that when you make a decent tasting malt liquor drink for really cheap, that's the crowd it's going to attract.


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 12, 2014)

You're not retarded. I haven't even heard of them until you just mentioned it. I don't see those things down here and have never heard of anyone drinking them either. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## ratking (Oct 12, 2014)

The tropical flavor rules.
I usually stick with the beast though unless I can find a crazy brewski (15%, $3.75 for a pint)


----------

